# Bellsouth DSL or Comcast Cable??



## councillor (Nov 22, 2003)

About 1 1/2 yr ago I had both installed and tried each for a month and cable was noticeably faster... and went for cable but now have misc issues with Comcast and thought of changing to DSL.

What's the low-down on which is the faster now days...???


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Cable is typically faster than DSL from what I have seen offered. Unless the Telco has fiber to your house, cable will probably be the fastest option from my expierence. 

If the Telco has fiber to your house, it will not be a DSL service, it will be called something else. I have fiber in front of my house, but it is not lit yet. In the next few months we will have Verizon Fios service with 15/2 Mbps and could get 30/5 Mbps if I was willing to pay for it!

What issues are you having with your cable provider, maybe it is worth working them out?

JamesO


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

Cable is like a LAN in your neighbourhood...once everyone gets onboard things can slow to a crawl...

Cable has the bandwidth, but is not dedicated to your house only..


----------



## councillor (Nov 22, 2003)

It's just that the price of C cable has been steadily going up and there billing dept. seem to make error's to there advantage every 3-4 months and the thing is annoying to say the least.......geerrrrrr!!!

I wish they didn't have the only game in this area for cable..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've had Comcast broadband for a few years. I've had a couple of stretches of several weeks where they had an intermittent issue and it took some arm twisting to get them to fix it. Other than that, only minor issues, and an occasional outage where they're whole area network is out to lunch.

FWIW, in spite of all the talk about cable broadband being shared and getting slow as more people are connected, Comcast has steadily raised our speeds, and when I benchmark my throughput at peak times, I normally get pretty close to full bandwidth up and down. We started out with 2000/128, then 3000/256, and now 4000/384. If it's getting slower, they've sure figured out a way to fool me! :grin:


----------



## shawnwilliams (Jan 4, 2005)

*Bellsout would be great*

If you could call in the tech support or sales dept of bellsouth and find out how distant you are from your nearest CO - they would let you know the distance - if you are less than 11000 ft. from the CO then PLEASE GO FOR THE 3M connection from Bellsouth - you will be amazed - you will get the speed of cable at dsl rates which is an awesome investment.

On the other hand if you are eligible for 3M connection but are not within 11000 ft. pls do not opt for it since you might have signal issues.


----------

